# Rcrsc / En Hobbies 2010-2011



## 71wheels (Oct 22, 2006)

Starting a new thread for the new track / hobby shop. This is a 26,000 sq ft facility with a 40'x80' carpet OnRoad / Oval track. It also has a off road track.
Pit space for 80 currently with plenty of extra room to stretch out. Lighting is second to none in pits or on the track. Plenty of dining choices within 1 mile of track.

Located at 5751 Chantry Drive. in Columbus, Ohio. 

Phone 614-501-RACE

On Road Racing every Sunday. Doors open at 11:00am racing at 2:00pm


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

How has the On-road program been going, thread obviously has not moved but is there anybody running??


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice track.......I hope to make it over there some more this winter.


----------



## 71wheels (Oct 22, 2006)

*Sunday On Road*



Miller Time said:


> How has the On-road program been going, thread obviously has not moved but is there anybody running??


The On Road looked good to start. Then it died for three weeks, not enough to race. This past Sunday we had 12 17.5 sedans and 3 VTA.
Come over to race and bring friends.

JW


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

12 17.5 & 3 vta.....but it was really 6vta cars there....but the price of running 2 classes is a turn off......just a suggestion......just do a fix cost for racing like 15bucks unlimited......alot of ppl have @ least 2cars or more & the more classes that run the more appealing it looks to ppl coming out of town & you locals.......thats the buzz in the pit area...but i dont think no one wanted to say anything.......& 1 more thing ppl that have kids should be some kind of a discount for familys...cause a friend of mines that dont come because he has 2 kids & it would cost him an arm to race.......you want as many ppl 2come & race as possible.......the more ppl race the more ppl will see the hobby shop.........i just wanted to inform y'all what the word in the pits are....but keep up the good work


----------



## 71wheels (Oct 22, 2006)

*On Road*



starrx said:


> 12 17.5 & 3 vta.....but it was really 6vta cars there....but the price of running 2 classes is a turn off......just a suggestion......just do a fix cost for racing like 15bucks unlimited......alot of ppl have @ least 2cars or more & the more classes that run the more appealing it looks to ppl coming out of town & you locals.......thats the buzz in the pit area...but i dont think no one wanted to say anything.......& 1 more thing ppl that have kids should be some kind of a discount for familys...cause a friend of mines that dont come because he has 2 kids & it would cost him an arm to race.......you want as many ppl 2come & race as possible.......the more ppl race the more ppl will see the hobby shop.........i just wanted to inform y'all what the word in the pits are....but keep up the good work


Thanks for the input I will pass the info to owners.

JW


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

71wheels said:


> Thanks for the input I will pass the info to owners.
> 
> JW


thanks!! i know alot of ppl have sons but they just dont want to pay so much for them & their sons......like the track in dayton..9(outdoors)...he charge $9 to run 1class to 4classes..(if you can handle it)...& we get a full heat in each class...most ppl go out & buy another car just because they can run it cause it unlimited....(this is where the hobby shop comes in)....get some cheap onroad kits like....
(tamiya tao5...or tc4...or cyclone s) & a couple of touring car bodies & some
rubber tires..(ask to see what works 1st)...just promote all aspects of the hobby & sports part of the complex............i hope this helps


----------



## clawsonreptiles (Oct 9, 2010)

*1/12*

anyone intrested in running 1/12 gtb 17.5 limited speedo? i love this class but need a couple more to make a class at en-hobbies. the other thing is we could run the same cars on saturday in oval and then sunday on road if intreasted let me know thanks

sheldon


----------

